# Daniel Felsenfeld: Violin concerto "Bad Coffee Serenade" (1994)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am happy to announce that I can present the first violin concerto of a living composer on my website!

The composer *Daniel Felsenfeld* (*1970) composed a *Concerto for violin and chamber orchestra "Bad Coffee Serenade"* (1994) and the full score and a complete recording of the world premiere performance can now be found on my website. Both score and recordings are accessible free of charge:

*www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/daniel-felsenfeld/*

Here a short biography:

Daniel Felsenfeld was born 05 January 1970 in Washington, D.C. (USA). He studied composition at the University of California with Margaret Meyer and finished his studies under Arthur Berger and Lee Hyla at the New England Conservatory.

He then settled in Brooklyn and works there as a free lance composer and author. Former commissions and performances include Trinity Wall Street, Simone Dinnerstein, Two Sense, Metropolis Ensemble, American Opera Projects, Opera on Tap, NANOWorks Opera, Pasadena Opera, Great Noise Ensemble Da Capo Chamber Players, ACME, Transit, REDSHIFT, Blair McMillen, Lara Downes, Secret Opera, Alcyone Ensemble, Stephanie Mortimore, Parhelion Trio, Cabinet of Curiosities, New Gallery Concert Series at Carnegie Hall, Lincoln Center, BAM, Kennedy Center, Trinity Wall Street, Le Poisson Rouge, Bargemusic, City Winery, Galapagos Art Space, The Stone, Jordan Hall, Duke University, Stanford University and Harvard University. He also has collaborated with writers like Rick Moody, Robert Coover, Amanda Palmer, Will Eno, Brenda Shaughnessy; has worked with Jay-Z, The Roots, Keren Ann; and is the court composer for John Wesley Harding's Cabinet of Wonders, the co-founder of the New Music Gathering, and co-director of the Curiosity Cabinet. He is a curator at National Sawdust, and Trinity Wall Street; and a teacher at the Juilliard School and the New York Philharmonic

He also has a personal website: http://www.daniel-felsenfeld.com


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As always: thank you very much .


----------

